# 2019 Cycle Swap, Rock hill, Nov. 2



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2019)

Rock hill, SC is hosting their 1st annual cycle swap meet Saturday, Nov 2nd at the Giordana velodrome and your all invited! All bicycle related things will be there for sale! They are also having a bike show! So bring your prettiest bike and all your junk out! It will be in the infield of the infamous Velodrome! Come on out the entrance is free! See you there!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 25, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Rock hill, SC is hosting their 1st annual cycle swap meet Saturday, Nov 2nd at the Giordana velodrome and your all invited! All bicycle related things will be there for sale! They are also having a bike show! So bring your prettiest bike and all your junk out! It will be in the infield of the infamous Velodrome! Come on out the entrance is free! See you there!




Thank you for posting this Don! I was not aware of this event .... SO ... I went to their Facebook page and snagged this Flyer for the Event:
Gives some more specifics >>>>  Enjoy!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks Dave! I actually posted the flyer in the original post but never checked it after. I was at work and have spotty reception. I guess it didnt load, duh! Thanks brother!


----------

